# *** Scott Quigg vs Rendall Munroe *** Round by Round & Discussision thread



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Live on Sky Sports 2 at 9pm.

First up is Ryan Rhodes vs Sergey Rabchenko for the European Light Middleweight title. Then Quigg/Munroe should be under way shortly after 10ish IMO.

Front page live updates article - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?201-quigg-munroe-live

Undercard results - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?697-Quigg-vs-Munroe-undercard-results

No spoilers for the undercard results please, just in case people don't know the results and Sky show them later :good

Should be 2 good fights :bbb


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Evening Roe :hi:

War Quinn :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure I'm bothered who wins to be fair. Just hoping for a good fight. I'd like Rhodes to put on a good performance and win impressively though.



BoxingAnalyst said:


> Evening Roe :hi:
> 
> *War Quinn* :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


:lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

You're not ishy...

Shame this clashes with the footy.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea. Was just thinking that. Silly really.. They could have started the program at 10.. Thats when it usually starts


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky have fucked up with this tonight. Hatton puts on a bumper card and they clash the Rhodes fight with a Euro game and don't even show Towers or Murray live. If they weren't bothered about clashing, they should've started at 8 and put them both on live. Otherwise they should've just started at 10.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Long night ahead

LETS DO THIS THING

:ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Watching online because of the football.. If I disappear half way through one of the fights, it's because my laptop's died.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Rendall outworks him IMO. Watching this then off to the leaba til the lee fight early hours


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hey, who of you likes the live thread function? It's set so posts update automatically without the need to refresh on fight nights. I think it's great in the RBRs.

What do you guys say?

Need some feedback, fellas.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Munroe stops Quinn late, Quinn looks impressive when he can bully people, he won't be able to bully Rendall.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR RENDALL!!!

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt

Don't forget if you're staying around for Chavez-Lee that the RBR will be in the World forum.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Hey, who of you likes the live thread function? It's set so posts update automatically without the need to refresh on fight nights. I think it's great in the RBRs.
> 
> What do you guys say?
> 
> Need some feedback, fellas.


Fantastic little invention for rbr's. Used to constantly have to update the page before this is waaaaaaaaay easier :good


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Hey, who of you likes the live thread function? It's set so posts update automatically without the need to refresh on fight nights. I think it's great in the RBRs.
> 
> What do you guys say?
> 
> Need some feedback, fellas.


It just happened when you posted that actually, really refreshing to see after spending half my time tapping refresh at ESB, same with the notifications, both great aspects of this forum. It's a proper weight off the shoulders.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I think Munroe stops Quinn late, Quinn looks impressive when he can bully people, he won't be able to bully Rendall.


Predictive text? lol.. I agree.. Quigg has to prove he's up to this level. Too many people assuming Rendall is past it with no real reason..


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

The clip of Quigg and Munroe talking to each other via sky sports was so fucking gay.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Predictive text? lol.. I agree.. Quigg has to prove he's up to this level. Too many people assuming Rendall is past it with no real reason..


Nah, Khan called Quigg Quinn on Ringside about 5 times :smug


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Hey, who of you likes the live thread function? It's set so posts update automatically without the need to refresh on fight nights. I think it's great in the RBRs.
> 
> What do you guys say?
> 
> Need some feedback, fellas.


It's great. Caused me some consternation on the Pac Bradley RBR as I didn't know it existed and thought I was drunkenly refreshing the page without remembering :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Post Box said:


> The clip of Quigg and Munroe talking to each other via sky sports was so fucking gay.


:lol: Proper cringe worthy.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Nah, Khan called Quigg Quinn on Ringside about 5 times :smug


Ha what a melon


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rhodes coming out to the Rocky them tune :happy


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Fantastic little invention for rbr's. Used to constantly have to update the page before this is waaaaaaaaay easier :good





Post Box said:


> It just happened when you posted that actually, really refreshing to see after spending half my time tapping refresh at ESB, same with the notifications, both great aspects of this forum. It's a proper weight off the shoulders.





12downfor10 said:


> It's great. Caused me some consternation on the Pac Bradley RBR as I didn't know it existed and thought I was drunkenly refreshing the page without remembering :lol:


Schweet, I'll let the boss know it's much loved on these forums.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rhodes making a good point about his Lonsdale Belt record being harder to beat now. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Poland going out..


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Proper pumped for tonight lads.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Great night of boxing. Love these nights.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@BoxingAnalyst :hi: Hello, RBR buddy.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

The ref for Rhodes/Rabchenko looks well bored.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mark's is lagging like a muh'fucka.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Glad to hear you like the live feature - is anyone else having the problem of it eating into the first few posts of a thread sometimes?

Or just me? Not sure why that's the case, but there's a full feature (paid, although not that much - bout $30-50 or so), if it's definitely worth the investment and everyone likes it I'll look into it, see if it solves this problem.

Quote me or tag me, as I'll probably forget to check back in. Or tell @Lunny he'll shoot me a chat message.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Mark's is lagging like a muh'fucka.


Yeah, he said it'll be like that until the football's over.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Mark's is lagging like a muh'fucka.


Aye, I'm watching on my phone now instead so am about a minute behind.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

my little secret to everyone - if you don't mind paying (and a years membership is probably cheaper than a months sky) the best streaming can probably be found at www.flashsportstreams.com

I've used it for about 3-4 years, since it's first day and the quality is fantastic.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Supermanintights Can you allow .gifs in my signature please, you show-off bastard.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Supermanintights - I've used flash sports before, mostly for FNF when they were showing it at daft times over here.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Does anybody else have a problem with making posts in the ''Post Quick Reply'' box at the bottom of the page? Been happening to me for the past day or so, keeps forcing me to make them in the ''Go Advanced'' part.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Jim isn't going to start on about Rhodes defence, he's fought the same way for the last 15 years!


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 Rabchenko


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn Evening pal :hi:

10-9 Rabchenko, Rhodes reflexes...non existent.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 1: 10-9 Rabchenko.* Rabchenko claims the centre of the ring from the start and attempts to walk Rhodes down early. Rhodes fighting out of the southpaw stance is happy to box from the back foot. Rabchenko lands an uppercut and a few sweeping hooks in the middle of the round and knocks Rhodes back towards the ropes. Both are patient early on but Rabchenko has made an impressive start, picking his punches well.

*My Scorecard: 10-9 Rabchenko.*


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

rhodes looks like he did when he fought canelo,a tad apprehensive


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Pabby Been having that problem too.

10-9 Rabchenko. He landed a couple of good shots against Rhodes which won him for the round for me.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Does anybody else have a problem with making posts in the ''Post Quick Reply'' box at the bottom of the page? Been happening to me for the past day or so, keeps forcing me to make them in the ''Go Advanced'' part.


Nah it's been fine for me.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers, I don't mind paying. I used to use TASS for the last 4-5 years but they seem to have gone tits up sometime in the last few weeks.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Watt already on the Rabchenko bandwagon.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Rhodes is landing some decent shots but Rabchenko seems to be able to land in return before Rhodes can get away. Dunno whether it's a case of Rhodes reflexes not being what they were or if Rabchenko is quicker than expected.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@The Batkilt @Lunny - Problem with Chrome or something? Not sure what the story with it is.

Shoot me a PM if Mark's having problems, dudes.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

19-19


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

All square.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 2: 10-9 Rhodes.* Rhodes switch-hitting in the 2nd and using more lateral movement but unable to really land much offensively. Rabchenko continues to stalk patiently but Rhodes counters well and walks his opponent onto a few left hands. Rhodes slipping shots and making Rabchenko miss wildly at times. Better round for Rhodes, but might need to up his work-rate.

*My Scorecard: 19-19 *


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Also got it 19-19


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

rhodes round


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Pabby It's been happening for me on Chrome when using my PC, but it's happened a few times when using my HTC. That's probably because my HTC does, in fact, lick balls.

Scored the second to 10-9 to Rhodes but it was a close one. Rabchenko still landed some decent shots and Rhodes doesn't seem to be able to get away from him for any length of time.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @The Batkilt @Lunny - Problem with Chrome or something? Not sure what the story with it is.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if Mark's having problems, dudes.


I'm on Chrome. Very odd.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Supermanintights Can you allow .gifs in my signature please, you show-off bastard.


no



The Batkilt said:


> @Supermanintights - I've used flash sports before, mostly for FNF when they were showing it at daft times over here.


It's great, I really recommend it to everyone. I regularly stream through my ps3/media PC onto my TV. It's fantastic. Great selection of other sports beyond boxing (it started as a boxing provider.

*


Pabby said:



Does anybody else have a problem with making posts in the ''Post Quick Reply'' box at the bottom of the page? Been happening to me for the past day or so, keeps forcing me to make them in the ''Go Advanced'' part.

Click to expand...




The Batkilt said:



@Pabby Been having that problem too.

Click to expand...

*


The Batkilt said:


> 10-9 Rabchenko. He landed a couple of good shots against Rhodes which won him for the round for me.


What skin/theme are you using? You should contact @Longcount



GazOC said:


> Cheers, I don't mind paying. I used to use TASS for the last 4-5 years but they seem to have gone tits up sometime in the last few weeks.


This is one of those services that almost pay for itself, seriously.

BTW - no one else is allowed to really link to streams. I'm doing it because I forgot about my own rules. And I'm above the rules. heh heh heh. Still applies to all others. :hey


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Rhodes 

19-19.

If Rhodes can't beat this plodder, he should retire.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> BTW - no one else is allowed to really link to streams. I'm doing it because I forgot about my own rules. And I'm above the rules. heh heh heh. Still applies to all others. :hey


Banned.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Good right hand from Rhodes. Think he's winning this round but I dunno if it's a good sign for him or not. I half expected to see Rhodes KO him if he landed with a shot like that.

Rhodes did well to avoid a lot of those shots from Rabchenko.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Rhodes boxing fine. Rabchenko not educated enough


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Supermanintights - Onyx Orange. I'll put it in the S&R forum later I guess.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Rhodes

29-28 Rhodes

"Bang on the cheen!"


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

29-28 Rhodes


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hell what a peach of a shot


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Rhodes.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Going the way i thought it would so far...


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Both guys landed decent shots & appeared to hurt the other in that round. I think Rab's work on the ropes, although ineffective, could have given him that round on some cards. I think Rab can land the uppercut pretty freely if he throws it


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bang on the chin and full blooded punches sighted. No signs of arm punches yet though, and certainly no piece of nonsense.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good fight so far, you can just tell there's gonna be some more bombs traded.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

38-38


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

rabchenko looks a bit lost really,good fight


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

3-1 Rhodes


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

3-1 Rhodes.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 4: 10-9 Rabchenko. * Rabchenko again on the front foot, walking down the Sheffield counter puncher. Rhodes manages to avoid most punches but his opponent's work-rate could be impressing the judges. Rabchenko defends most of Rhodes' potshots and earns the round for me. Close fight.

*My Scorecard: 38-38*


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Rhodes

39-37 Rhodes

He's landing the better quality but Rabchenko doesn't seem to be discouraged at all. I'm half expecting Rhodes to be leading going into the championship rounds only to get knocked out.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Just realised I was 35 seconds behind everyone else.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I fancy Rhodes to stop Rabchenko in 9th or 10th with a uppercut.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

38-38 so far.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

48-47 Rabchenko


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Rabchenko

48-47 Rhodes

Rabchenko seems to be countering almost all of Rhodes' punches, and was landing the most effective punches in that round. Rhodes doesn't appear to be hurting him at all.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

3 2 rhodes


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 5: * Rhodes is boxing well from the back foot, trying to counter and land the lead right hook over the top but Rabchenko remains composed. Rhodes is landing the cleaner punches, but Rab's the aggressor and doesn't seem effected by Ryan's shots. Another close one, better work from Rhodes IMO.

*My Scorecard: 48-47 Rhodes*


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Rhodes still getting the better punches off


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This thread is fucked up, the auto-refresh is fucking up the order of the posts and the page numbers change every now and then. It went from3 pages in this thread, to 5m then back to 3, now I'm at 6.

Ricky says "Lickle bit more" :horse


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Missed the start of round 4 so can't score it properly. I've got it about 3-2 Rab. Still think he could have stolenn the 3rd


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Thought Rabchenko took the 5th myself.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I think the Live RBR feature is fucking up guys, possibly needs tweaking to work with the new skins/vbulletin version. Should I turn it off?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Rhodes

57-57


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Working fine for me Jay.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

3 3
aye turn it off,doing my head in


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

57-57


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I fancy Rhodes to stop Rabchenko in 9th or 10th with a uppercut.


He needs to fekkin throw it mate, Rab is so open for the left uppercut.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Rhodes is making Rabchenko miss a fair amount but I don't think he's making him pay enough. Rab's jabs when they land seem to land somewhat solidly & snap RR's head back slightly


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

War Rendall :ibutt

How is this fight going only turned it on. Yeah working for me too keep thinking my post is getting deleted when typing :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 6: 10-9 Rabchenko.* Rabchenko pushes Rhodes against the ropes again and lands a good uppercut on the inside. Rhodes is sound defensively, but is having trouble landing anything effective himself. Rhodes opens up more towards the end of the round, dropping his hands trying to draw Rabchenko in but loses the round.

*My Scorecard: 57-57*


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Rhodes just not doing enough, another Rabchenko round.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

57-57.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> I think the Live RBR feature is fucking up guys, possibly needs tweaking to work with the new skins/vbulletin version. Should I turn it off?


working for me and my computer is a right twat


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Camera attack on Rhodes


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

just goes to show how people read fights differently


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Talking about Rabchenko's acitivity but everytime Rhodes lands its Rabchenko takes them looks strong not giving Ryan credit here.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unless Rhodes can find something I think youth is going to be served over the second half of the fight and Rab will run out a points winner.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Jim when Rabchenko missed with 3 punches 'good work there from Rabchenko'.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

What just happened?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck me, that must have been a devastating shot.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wtf. That was a lovely left hand from Rhodes as well. :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

wow... Rhodes started to find a home for that left hand but took a great counter didn't really catch it though


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Bloody hell.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

broke his rib maybe ?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell. Great stoppage from the ref, Rhodes looked OK but obviously not.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck, just turned SS2 on and Saw him get dropped.

Ps Don't like this auto refresh thing, keeps messing up my screen.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That came out of absolutely nowhere, was a better round for Ryan too.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Missed that. Choppy fucking stream.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

When Rhodes was knocked down I thought it'd be a 10-9 round for Rabchenko as I had Rhodes winning up until that point. Did not expect the fight to be ended. Think Rabchenko did well to calm down after the first couple of rounds and basically took over and dictated where the fight took place.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fucking hell. Great stoppage from the ref, Rhodes looked OK but obviously not.


Agreed, I thought maybe too soon but well played ref.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fucking hell. Great stoppage from the ref, Rhodes looked OK but obviously not.


Yeah put on a good face because I thought he looked fine but must of been fucked.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Looked like it hit him in the fucking pec to me.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*RESULT: Rabchenko KO 7* Rabchenko loads up on his punches more in the 7th and works to the body early on. Rhodes, again defends himself well with his evasive, southpaw style and draws Rabchenko on and counters him well. Rabchenko lands as they trade and Rhodes goes down. He makes his way to his feet late in the count but the referee has waved it off and it's all over. Very impressive performance from Rabchenko. Stayed composed, picked his punches well and showed a good chin, plenty of strength and power and possibly has a good future ahead of him.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Fight changing power right there. Brilliant stoppage from the ref. I thought RR was fine but the ref knew better


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Glass body.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Check in.....Rib smasher!!!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That hit the solar plexus, I got hit there once. Agony...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It was TKO7 @Roe


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Feel a bit gutted for Rhodes.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm gonna have to watch that ending a few more times. Still can't see exactly what happened.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

A weird shot that grazing on his rib diaphragm area but looked fairly innocuous. Had Rhodes in agony though


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Supermanintights Turn this uupdate thing off please, it's shocking.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Looked like it hit him in the fucking pec to me.


The slow mo really showed how well it landed didn't look like anything when it landed but you could see his whole body moving with it.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

reckon the head shot played a big part in that? the nipple shot didn't look that powerful. Ref did his job though.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Really disappointing result for Rhodes.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

i take it back, it was obviously a damaging shot.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet I can see you on TV!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Rhodes extended body, his abs were exposed and all it needs is a bit of decent force and it's a really hurtful shot. Rabchenko is a good body puncher. Anyone who's felt being hit there knows, i nearly went down from it i had to get on bike :lol:..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet I can see you on TV!


:hi:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

6-1 up on scorecards damn


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

If that landed where I think it did then I'm not surprised he couldn't get up. Solar plexus is a horrible place to get caught


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: He says he's six one up on scorecards and Ed's next question is 'Was it age that caught up with you in there'.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :hi:


:hi: How come you've got over 300 posts, but I've hardly seen anything you've posted? Where are you posting!?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

6-1 up my fucking ass.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

6-1 up, what the fuck!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Disappointed he really seemed to have found that left hand with every punch at the end. Unlucky though.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> 6-1 up my fucking ass.


Ouch. Sounds painful.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :hi: How come you've got over 300 posts, but I've hardly seen anything you've posted? Where are you posting!?


Everywhere. :conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> Ouch. Sounds painful.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Everywhere. :conf


See you on the XBOX later. :ibutt

MW3?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking bias Sky commentary. Be a little fair, fellas. Shut up, Johnny. :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I had it level after 6, and Rhodes was winning the 7th for me until the stoppage. All academical now, though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallets been smashing Glen McCrory's missus.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> See you on the XBOX later. :ibutt
> 
> MW3?


Possibly.

Although I might go to bed after this card.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Although I might go to bed after this card.


:-( I'll be on anyways, if you're on I'll drop you an invite. :good


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Wallet I don't recognise your posts without Zooey Deschanel holding up a 'Scuba Steve' sign whilst wearing a WAR hat....


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR @ScubaSteve :ibutt


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> @Wallet I don't recognise your posts without Zooey Deschanel holding up a 'Scuba Steve' sign whilst wearing a WAR hat....


:hi:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Wallet What's with your av anyway? Or should I PM @Bryn for answers?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> @Wallet What's with your av anyway? Or should I PM @Bryn for answers?


Always PM Bryn for answers.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Wallet YES! Never change that av!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope this turns into a war. A real gut check for Quigg


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Really hope this lives up to the hype its got.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Same here mate first time in a while I'm looking forward to a sky card.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet Why still with the 'Scuba Steve' on the avatar? I've not been ScubaSteve for like 12 months. :huh:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Munroe can nick this if he's not slipped over the last year or so. The standard of opposition hasn't been great so this will undoubtedly be the most motivated he has been since the Nishioka fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Monroe will take this handily on points.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Monroe will take this handily on points.


Agreed.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going for Monroe.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Is that Ovill _Badman_ McKenzie?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet Why still with the 'Scuba Steve' on the avatar? I've not been ScubaSteve for like 12 months. :huh:


Maybe Zoeey's sign should read 'PM Bryn'? :think


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet Why still with the 'Scuba Steve' on the avatar? I've not been ScubaSteve for like 12 months. :huh:


Ask Zooey, not me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> Maybe Zoeey's sign should read 'PM Bryn'? :think


Maybe. :lol:

Did you ever see all the pics I got sent from @Wallet !? He's a strange kid.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Dave darts been dying to get that track pun out.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sticking with Monroe UD. He has sexy dark eyes, dreamy.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bryn I did not. How strange are we talking about? Keep in mind I'm Scottish...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@BoxingAnalyst your rbr on esb is shit. Just saying.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Maybe. :lol:
> 
> Did you ever see all the pics I got sent from @Wallet !? He's a strange kid.


Agreed. Send me the pics as well. :hey

No ****.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Quigg to pick up 1st round, Munroe slowly edging way into fight before middle rounds which are fantastic back and forth battles. Then Munroe to land a left cross to head and stagger Quigg. Stoppage in 9th.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> @BoxingAnalyst your rbr on esb is shit. Just saying.


I'll take your word for that. I got a lifetime ban.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Is "Safehouse" actually any good?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Great to see we've got 3 1/2 times the posts of the Brit forum RBR. WAR CHB


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> @Bryn I did not. How strange are we talking about? Keep in mind I'm Scottish...


 @Wallet is the historic links master, he should be able to link you to my post on the Choi were I exposed him.
@Supermanintights No gifs in my sig, no links for you. :bart


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> I'll take your word for that. I got a lifetime ban.


lol.. What for?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Surprised everyone's going with Munroe, a few months back this was seen pretty tight but not looking that way judging by the polls


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

always liked munroe...but the japan trip showed how important speed is...how quick is quigg going to be tonight ?..he doesnt look like a speedster to me....munroe is 32 now, i'm thinking about that too..its an advanced age at this weight.
i'll chance munroe on points


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> @BoxingAnalyst your rbr on esb is shit. Just saying.


He thinks with us all gone, he will become the top poster on the Brit section at ESB... :deal


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't believe BA let us down by starting an RBR over there :-(

Anyone fancy texting me the result, I'm off on an impromptu night out....


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Surprised everyone's going with Munroe, a few months back this was seen pretty tight but not looking that way judging by the polls


Not many people going with Quigg.. Munroe is the outsider with the bookies too. I would of had a bet but i'm bloody skint


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Quigg SD.

Can we turn this auto reload off?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

btw...has glen mccrory had a few drinks...sounds like it...again.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

quigg points,but i have a bet on a draw


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I said a few weeks back that out of the domestic SBW's that Quigg is the best on a purely offensive level, which I still think he is, but going 12 rounds with someone like Monroe? He cannot win.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I can't believe BA let us down by starting an RBR over there :-(
> 
> Anyone fancy texting me the result, I'm off on an impromptu night out....


PM me your number Luke I don't mind :good


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet is the historic links master, he should be able to link you to my post on the Choi were I exposed him.
> @Supermanintights No gifs in my sig, no links for you. :bart


If I do it for you, I have to do it for everyone.

I'll allow you to put a gif in your avatar?

Deal?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I like the auto reload saves me hitting F5 every 5 seconds between rounds.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rendall's ready to dash a man's dreams into bin.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

War Rendal! :happy:bbb


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> He thinks with us all gone, he will become the top poster on the Brit section at ESB... :deal


I just nipped back to ESB... see what was going on.. First thread I saw was that Rhodes took a dive.. Lol. typical ESB shit,


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> lol.. What for?


No idea. Hadn't posted there since joining CHB. I was so nice to Jenna when she was here too....


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Munroe getting beat no Hi vis on


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

LHL said:


> Surprised everyone's going with Munroe, a few months back this was seen pretty tight but not looking that way judging by the polls


Can't say I'm very confident mate. You can make a great case for both fighters winning.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

can see quigg walking through munroe,not a concussive puncher at all is munroe


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> If I do it for you, I have to do it for everyone.
> 
> I'll allow you to put a gif in your avatar?
> 
> Deal?


I have a lovely gif of my current avatar with a loveheart between the brothers Klitschko's hands. It'd look so pretty on CHB...


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

LHL said:


> Munroe getting beat no Hi vis on


Out of loyalty to the lads on his bin round, he's been training full time. That's respect right there.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I just nipped back to ESB... see what was going on.. First thread I saw was that Rhodes took a dive.. Lol. typical ESB shit,


Shit like that used to grind me down sometimes. Every fucking week some idiot would come up with some half arsed conspiracy theory about the nights boxing.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> If I do it for you, I have to do it for everyone.
> 
> I'll allow you to put a gif in your avatar?
> 
> Deal?


Deal. Now allow my GIF and turn this fucking auto-refresh thing off, please. :yep

I won't be able to do it until after the boxing though, it'll take me a while to find it.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening everyone. This should be a fun fight, I like both guys & cant pick a winner. Proper crossroads fight


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Evening everyone. This should be a fun fight, I like both guys & cant pick a winner. Proper crossroads fight


We know both would beat Galahad anyways. :hey


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@GazOC I agree, shit like that is disgraceful. Rhodes isn't the type to quit out of a fight, ne'er mind take a dive.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

normally i'd side with the guy coming up vs the guy who might be coming down....i'm only basing munroe's coming down on his age at this weight.
but..still...i'll chance munroe on points still here


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah, the auto-refresh is annoying as fuck when you are trying to type in quick reply not quickly


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tempted to back a draw, what will the judges like quality or workrate?. Both men excel in different area's..


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Can't say I'm very confident mate. You can make a great case for both fighters winning.


I'm the same. Think it will follow the usual munroe fight. Losing the early 4 or 5 then working his way into it. Quigg has the ability though to take more than a few when Munroe is getting into gear though. Then you have Quigg getting knocked down recently by a bit of a non puncher. Hope it lives up to the hype though


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Is "Safehouse" actually any good?


My rents went to see it and said it was good. 
Denzel doesn't make a bad film though :deal


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Parris 118-114 Scott Quinn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Denzel doesn't make a bad film though :deal


Two words: 'American Gangster'


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> We know both would beat Galahad anyways. :hey


Hello Bryn :hi:

No :horse


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Ovil making an appearance nice to see


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bryn American Gangster was not bad.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Hello Bryn :hi


:hi: Hey babes.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Got a slight twinge


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> @Bryn American Gangster was not bad.


Yes it was.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

ok ladies...here we go


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Whats the capacity for boxing at the velodrome? Looks packed and a great atmosphere.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Yes it was.


No it wasn't.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Yes it was.


No it wasn't.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

guys - the autoupdate doesn't affect you replying, you can still continue to reply, quote etc.

The only issue with autoupdate i'm having is it's cutting off the first couple of posts per page, but considering i'm on 100 posts per page - that may be why.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Munroe landing hooks to the body regularly, could wear Quigg down late on.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What's going on lads?

Out with the missus tonight so won't be watching, so I'll keep tabs on here.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 1: 10-9 Munroe.* Here we go. Munroe starts off on the front foot, boxing behind the jab trying to manoeuvre Quigg into position. Rendall lands a decent uppercut and a few body shots inside. Quigg not throwing much but tries countering with overhand shots. Munroe throwing quick combinations to the body and is dominating early.

*My Scorecard: 10-9 Munroe*


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Munroe


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Two words: 'American Gangster'


Good film.

10-9 Munroe.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

10- 9 'Roe.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Munroe started really well here. Defence looking very good not a lot of anything Quigg throws getting in the guard. Rendall landed a nice uppercut and a nice flurry to the body 10-9 Rendall. 

Quigg should be pushing early.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Munroe


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

good man roe.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

1-0 MunRoe


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

LHL said:


> Munroe getting beat no Hi vis on


Out of loyalty to the lads on his bin round, he's been training full time. That's respect right there.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 munroe


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Rendall

The Kid would school both of these, he so much faster


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent start for Rendall. Made Quigg look clueless.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Munroe 10-9


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys, shall we have separate RBRs for the NBC and HBO cards for people wanting to watch one and catch up on the other later, or just one thread? :think


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Good right handed from Quigg there but Munroe just took it and continued straight on. Can't see Quigg being able to put Munroe on the canvas tonight - not that I did beforehand anyway.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Munroe 10-9

Why's the Lonsdale belt not on the line?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Graham Norton - Fuck off. Making Russell Brand's mum cry. What a prick.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

19-19 

Quigg has started well.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

19-19


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

19-19

Juice


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 SQ

19-19


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Quigg's round, 19-19


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

19-19.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@JamieC Because it's for the 'interim' WBA title instead. Can't see the winner fighting Rigondeaux mind.

Better round from Quigg in the 2nd, scored it 10-9 to him so have it even. He was landing the more meaningful punches and seemed to be working the body at times too.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 2: 10-9 Quigg.* Rendall again jabbing frequently out of the southpaw stance. He also likes to unload quick left hand combinations to the body. Quigg just getting walked down early on but he's defending himself well and seems content for now to be on the back foot. Quigg uses lateral movement now and lands a few hooks over the top. Quigg now frustrating Munroe and blocking/avoiding most punches. Munroe chases Quigg down but can't land and Quigg responds with a few counters to close the round.

*My Scorecard: 19-19*


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Quigg showing decent movement


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> @Graham Norton - Fuck off. Making Russell Brand's mum cry. What a prick.


Sorry, between this and cancelling Valuev's appearence I'm really struggling ATM.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Am I watching a different fight to Watt? I thought Quigg looked shit and negative.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

19-19 for me, Quigg moving well.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Munroe wasting way too many shots.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Much better from Quigg landed a lot to the body and made Rendall look very bad there. Rendall making him work though. A lot of movement can't see Quigg keeping it up Quigg round


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

1-1 Munroe falling out of position, Quigg boxing well, pivoting well inside and landing well to body. Munroe needs to keep feet closer and work way in.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Can I turn off the auto-update on the thread? It's really pissing me off.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucks sake.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

oh ffs


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fucks sake. Cutman's got his work cut out for him now if they let it continue.

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIt

That sucks


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

fuck me


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fucking great


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuxsake man. This was looking like it was going to be a good fight too. What's the chances of these two fighting again on a future Hatton card?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

What a shame.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Never seen Rendal so angry


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Should have guessed it!


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

That was just warming up as well.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

fuck sake. At least they changed that shitty rule. NC. Would of been good to see how that progressed. Quigg was in for a test for sure tonight


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel pissed off.. but you gotta feel for two guys who have done 12 weeks n all the media stuff...


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Turned it off.

I'm going to run a "poll" soon, if you want to be involved with the Live RBR - I'll have it set up for you, if not, I'll have it turned off.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*RESULT: NO CONTEST 3* Clash of heads to start the round and Munroe is cut badly. He blinks and it's on the verge of being stopped. The doctor stops it. The crowd boo but nothing can be done. Very disappointing end, the fight was warming up nicely.

Fuck sake.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Balls


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The fight after Tim Bradley's last one. How ironic.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Graham Norton said:


> Sorry, between this and cancelling Valuev's appearence I'm really struggling ATM.


You need to take a good, long hard look at yourself mate. PM @Bryn for suggestions on how to improve your awful TV show.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Horrible scar tissue to have, that's fucking gaping, right on the brow.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell, technical draw??? That fucks my bet. No Contest surely!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

On the old rules.. Quigg would of won wouldn't he.. glad they changed um..


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

SO what will that do for my bets lose all?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Real shame. 

I bet Hatton is secretly happy with it being his last show on Sky, however :yep


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I thnk that's wrong, as it was an interim title it's international rules so it should be a NC.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

wrimc said:


> SO what will that do for my bets lose all?


Exactly the same boat as you. Think we're fucked. A no contest would have been ok but a technical draw I think screws us.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

TD? Thats going to cost people some money. NC gets you your money back, I'm not sure a TD does/


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> On the old rules.. Quigg would of won wouldn't he.. glad they changed um..


Don't think he would surely as it wasn't For the Brit title?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dkos said:


> Real shame.
> 
> I bet Hatton is secretly happy with it being his last show on Sky, however :yep


:yep

Sky have been bigging this up for ages. Now they potentially don't even have the rematch that surely should happen.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

but does my 35/1 draw bet stand


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck sake, we looking forward to a half decent scrap. Pretty even by what you guys say.

Rematch would be logical i take it


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

technical draw has to be a mistake...?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bear in mind dudes that if you don't want to be F5'ing all night you can hit the ''Reload'' button in between the last post and the posting box, which is far more convenient in comparison.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

dkos said:


> Real shame.
> 
> I bet Hatton is secretly happy with it being his last show on Sky, however :yep


Still can't believe there letting him go. One of the better promoters in the UK at the minute.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Munroe didn't only see blood coming down but also another 6 months out of ring and that means another year away from world title fight. Gutted for him he started quite well. Evenly matched as thought, Quigg showed some of the boxing skill he showed under Hughes, Pivoted a lot better inside then i thought he would. Joe had him prepared defensively and must take credit for that, Munroe needs to work on maintaining balance but his defence was tight enough.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

widdy said:


> but does my 35/1 draw bet stand


Yeah....lucky cunt


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

widdy said:


> but does my 35/1 draw bet stand


I presume so... I'm sure someone knows for sure tho.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Surely it should be an NC? To call a TD they need to have collected the cards.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> Turned it off.
> 
> I'm going to run a "poll" soon, if you want to be involved with the Live RBR - I'll have it set up for you, if not, I'll have it turned off.


I found it totally unusable. Updating every five seconds just pushed my text box off the screen constantly. Even if it was every five minutes it would give time to actually finish what you're writing.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Has Hatton announced what's happening in regards to future shows being televised? Whoever he signs with has a ready made headliner in Quigg/Munroe II.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> Has Hatton announced what's happening in regards to future shows being televised? Whoever he signs with has a ready made headliner in Quigg/Munroe II.


he hasnt said yet.. Apparently theres somethin in the works


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I presume so... I'm sure someone knows for sure tho.


bloody hope so


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking ouch at that cut. Will be out for a while with that.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

That cut is Vitaliesque


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame that,god knows when we will see this again.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah....lucky cunt


:smug


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"Was it an accidental butt?" - Terrible question by Robinson.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats cut is bad.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

according to the BBBC rules;



> Accidental Fouls
> 
> 1.	If an accidental foul causes an injury severe enough for the referee to stop the bout immediately, the bout will result in a TECHNICAL DRAW if stopped before four (4) completed rounds. Four (4) rounds are complete when the bell rings signifying the end of the fourth round.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking brutal cut.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's see Towers.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Awful cut.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Munroe comes across really well. The fight didn't give away too much either for a rematch.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

That cut will take a long time to heal properly


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think there will be a rematch, I think they will move Quigg on and Rendall will be left on sideline.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Showing as a refunded bet on my skybet account but £0 returns hmmmmm


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesus.. That cut is bad


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "Was it an accidental butt?" - Terrible question by Robinson.


:lol: Yeah 'Of course Ed, saw Rendall coming in with a punch so thought drop head on him.'


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> he hasnt said yet.. Apparently theres somethin in the works


I'm hoping it's BoxNation tbh. Channel 5 would be excellent but they've only shown interest in Tyson Fury, Kid Galahad and Chris Eubank, Jr thus far. Can't see them giving Hatton the number of dates he'd want. It'd make sense as they'd be able to build towers Fury/Powers or Quigg/Galahad but they'd be mismatches, I reckon. Hatton would at least give BoxNation's domestic schedule a much needed boost.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Showing as a refunded bet on my skybet account but £0 returns hmmmmm


Looks like they are calling it right, a NC.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Yeah 'Of course Ed, saw Rendall coming in with a punch so thought drop head on him.'


Then he asked if there should be a rematch, lol


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I don't think there will be a rematch, I think they will move Quigg on and Rendall will be left on sideline.


I think there will clearly be a rematch, as long as the cut isn't career ending.

In-house fight, people want to see it it and, although there was only two or so rounds of action, enough for Hatton to see for him to feel confident in Quigg winning (even more so than before).


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nelson is a sloppy bastard. Mini classic? What?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> according to the BBBC rules;


I stand corrected!!


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

nope they refunded my draw bet saying its void twats


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

It's a NC surely, unless the rules have changed? I don't know where this TD shit is coming from.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Then he asked if there should be a rematch, lol


He's had a mare tonight, after hearing Ryan was 6-1 up says 'did age catch up with you?' then asks them two shockers :lol:..


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Graham Norton said:


> Guys, shall we have separate RBRs for the NBC and HBO cards for people wanting to watch one and catch up on the other later, or just one thread? :think


:deal


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton-Quigg while the cut heals and Munroe to fight the winner?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I found it totally unusable. Updating every five seconds just pushed my text box off the screen constantly. Even if it was every five minutes it would give time to actually finish what you're writing.


I can change the time limit - you can still type your reply you know - it moved slightly, but a simple scroll up/down would fix it - although I can understand it being somewhat of a pain.

I mean - for me, I think on a live RBR, it's a great feature - initial feedback all said they loved it, but, it's going to be hard to get any feature that is universally loved.

I'm sure that @Meast for one hates the tagging/mentions feature :hey

That's why i need to test/get feedback on the different mods/features. :good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I think there will clearly be a rematch, as long as the cut isn't career ending.
> 
> In-house fight, people want to see it it and, although there was only two or so rounds of action, enough for Hatton to see for him to feel confident in Quigg winning (even more so than before).


I hope so but just don't think it will happen personally.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope they get Kiko he looked a better fighter against Booth and could cause problems. Expect Frampton to make him look bad though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Frampton-Quigg while the cut heals and Munroe to fight the winner?


In a perfect world, yes.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> He's had a mare tonight, after hearing Ryan was 6-1 up says 'did age catch up with you?' then asks them two shockers :lol:..


He should stick to doing the news on ringside.. Where they can edit his twatty comments out.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Is this Richard Towers any good? never heard of him. where do these giants fucking come from recently.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Frampton-Quigg while the cut heals and Munroe to fight the winner?


:happy Would be a great shout, not sure Barry would have it? he was calling tonight irrelevant for Carl.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Is this Richard Towers any good? never heard of him. where do these giants fucking come from recently.


Colin likes him and he likes Larry O so I've tried to avoid him personally


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Is this Richard Towers any good? never heard of him. where do these giants fucking come from recently.


Sheffield. ex gangster who did a longish stretch for abduction where others tortured the abducted bloke. Not all the giants, just Towers. He's not great but still green for his age.


----------



## bris (Jun 11, 2012)

if you had the draw query it with Sky, official decision was a technical draw so they should pay out, if they don't and it's a decent amount IBAS


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LHL said:


> Colin likes him and he likes Larry O so I've tried to avoid him personally


"Who is this Richard Taz they mentioned on Ringside?" :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> In a perfect world, yes.


You mean "not a hope in hell Gaz"?:thumbsup


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> You mean "not a hope in hell Gaz"?:thumbsup


Pretty much mate. :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If Fat Mick doesn't make Fury-Towers after Maddalone, then I would be surprised.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

LHL said:


> Colin likes him and he likes Larry O so I've tried to avoid him personally


:lol:



Dave said:


> Sheffield. ex gangster who did a longish stretch for abduction where others tortured the abducted bloke. Not all the giants, just Towers. He's not great but still green for his age.


Haha, fucking hell. Doesn't look great to me tbh.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> I can change the time limit - you can still type your reply you know - it moved slightly, but a simple scroll up/down would fix it - although I can understand it being somewhat of a pain.
> 
> I mean - for me, I think on a live RBR, it's a great feature - initial feedback all said they loved it, but, it's going to be hard to get any feature that is universally loved.


It doesn't move slightly when four or five replies land at the same time, it shifts right off the screen - especially when you've a wide-screen format laptop.

I like the idea of it on something like Twitter, because your text entry window is always in the same place. It doesn't quite work on here, IMO.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Towers is being awfully timid.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

What time does the sky program finish?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It doesn't move slightly when four or five replies land at the same time, it shifts right off the screen - especially when you've a wide-screen format laptop.
> 
> I like the idea of it on something like Twitter, because your text entry window is always in the same place. It doesn't quite work on here, IMO.


 @Supermanintights This is exactly the issue with me.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Half 11. Could be a lot of filler or else Towers stock is going to drop. Tony doesn't look up to much.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony used to be David Haye sparring partner.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

bris said:


> if you had the draw query it with Sky, official decision was a technical draw so they should pay out, if they don't and it's a decent amount IBAS


just been on there rules,if its a tech draw,all bets are void


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fury would demolish towers,the man is rawer than a uncooked steak


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It doesn't move slightly when four or five replies land at the same time, it shifts right off the screen - especially when you've a wide-screen format laptop.
> 
> I like the idea of it on something like Twitter, because your text entry window is always in the same place. It doesn't quite work on here, IMO.





Bryn said:


> @Supermanintights This is exactly the issue with me.


If the text box was to stay in same place - is it a worthy feature - the more I know about what the collective/individual problems are - I can always get intouch with the designer and convince him to fix it. If it's just the feature isn't enjoyable, then that's a different thing and I can scrap it.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Towers is being awfully timid.


He's become very one paced. You can see what he's doing every time like Watt just said pawing jab followed by him looking for the right hand. Tony is growing though jesus though that right hand almost sent tony's head into the crowd :lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

what the fuck is the ref doin


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Towers really ain't all that. What are the Hattons planning to do with him? Build up a nice looking recrd and cash in on a title shot at some point?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Fucking hell, the refs done Towers some favours in the 5th !!


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fuck me the ref is towers best mate,what a twat


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

How the hell didn't the ref stop that!?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy shit - now THAT was corruption!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

lol...towers got absolutely battered there...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell. :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Towers is like Bute in round 12 in the first Andrade fight. :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Well there goes any hype about Towers. He's got a good right hand but he needs to find a better way to land it. Not everyone will stand there waiting on it as Tony is showing


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That ref robbed him, that is disgusting i thought my stream had stopped he took that long to let them back into action..


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Terrible refereeing. How much did the ref bet on Towers? He didn't even give a knockdown.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Shocking referee. 

'Excuse me but could you please stop hitting him for a bit'


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

was Buteesque how he walked back to his corner.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

That really should have been stopped.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

That round was comical.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

No wonder Ron Lewis of the Times was going nuts on twitter earlier saying the fight should have been stopped in the 5th :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Watts right about the ref, if he didn't keep giving Towers a break he'd have been done.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

The other bloke is a terrible finisher. Towers was more than ready to go.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Shocking referee.
> 
> 'Excuse me but could you please stop hitting him for a bit'


:lol:

Bet once towers lands anything the ref will be all over Tony :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If I was managing Anthony Joshua and he turned pro after the Olympics, I'd put him in with Towers for his first fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Remember that Tony is the same fighter who got a gift against Orlov in Prizefighter and was stopped by Perez in about 60 seconds.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: The corner man shouting 'Punch him on the break, punch him on the break!'


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> If I was managing Anthony Joshua and he turned pro after the Olympics, I'd put him in with Towers for his first fight.


Thats why you're here and not at ringside as Ricky Hattons matchmaker.. lol


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The ref must be pissed.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This ref is awful.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> If the text box was to stay in same place - is it a worthy feature - the more I know about what the collective/individual problems are - I can always get intouch with the designer and convince him to fix it. If it's just the feature isn't enjoyable, then that's a different thing and I can scrap it.


So far, I don't like it. It's irritating when too many posts come in. If the text box keeps moving off-screen then I'm less likely to comment.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

what's wrong with the both of them keep turning away from their opponents ffs. Surely you get told to never to that in sparring, I'd probs get told to go home if I done it as much as them.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Ridiculous refereeing. Specially with big men.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Thats why you're here and not at ringside as Ricky Hattons matchmaker.. lol


Ha, no I'd be using Towers as the opponent! Joshua would batter him, even without any pro experience.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Both are crap and the referee is awful, good fun though.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Shameful refereeing :-(


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This referee is outright inept and clearly favouring Towers. Who is shit, btw.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

shamefull heavyweights


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Toney has one of the worst punching techniques I have ever seen, Towers is no better.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Towers' gameplan: Extend left hand, throw right hand. Repeat.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vic Darchinyan look-a-like in Frenchy's corner.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

its gone from a top night of boxing to,well a bit shit


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Towers loses, it's the only fair way.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, this is what a consummate professional looks like - just look at the facial hair! I give you referee Ernst Salzgeber:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Tony is mentally weak.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Towers' gameplan: Extend left hand, throw right hand. Repeat.


Exactly right no variation at all


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Havik said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, this is what a consummate professional looks like - just look at the facial hair! I give you referee Ernst Salzgeber:


jesus.. Looks like our local Kiddy Fiddler


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

what a shameful fight, good watch though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He quit against Perez, looks desperate to do the same here.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Towers/Dallas - it needs to happen!


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Tony is mentally weak.


Just here for the payday. Boxing is just something he started doing on the side IIRC. He left Prizefighter as well to be fit for his kickboxing fight he had a week later.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Towers/Dallas - it needs to happen!


dallas would do him ishy


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl no Brit stoppage for Tony must have said something to this ref before because he isn't getting out of there in one piece.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

This is one of the worst refs I have ever seen.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Easy win for Dallas, Towers is awful.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Tony also used the injured arm as a excuse in the prizefighter


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I swear Towers used to actually throw a jab.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Tony's arrum is injured.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not like a frenchman to Surrender


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl the referee "No" he's been asking you to do that for about 3 rounds at least.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Cheese eating surrender monkey.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Both fighters were shite and the ref is clearly a sadist.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

fucking bizarre fight, amazing stuff.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

That was FOTY


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm struggling for words to describe that fight

Glad Towers won but his punch resistance looks very shaky.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Strange stuff.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Talking about Tony as a big lesson is not a good sign.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Caught on toppa 'Ed :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Cheese eating surrender monkey.


"Fucking baguette-eating dickhead frog!"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: I haven't even seen this fight but it's making me laugh just reading what you lot are saying about it on here.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: I haven't even seen this fight but it's making me laugh just reading what you lot are saying about it on here.


It was fucking comical.. Glen just said he's getting up to Tom Dallas level.... That'll please him. lol


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Bit gutted that's over now :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Martin Murray must have been very poor tonight...


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Towers linking words knocked out vocabulary round 5.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

that towers fight was amazing!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Martin Murray must have been very poor tonight...


Was going to say that myself. No mention what so ever. Probably a typical Murray fight just grinding it out.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Etches is definately improving but his competition isnt. One to watch for the future :bbb


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Was going to say that myself. No mention what so ever. Probably a typical Murray fight just grinding it out.


The result is in the British Forum.. Don't wanna say it incase they show it.. last minute tho.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

which ones martin,the ugly ginger with the beard who is,erm not that good but thinks he is ?


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol that was mad crazy, did Tony throw his own towel in there just to top it all off? :rofl


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

widdy said:


> which ones martin,the ugly ginger with the beard who is,erm not that good but thinks he is ?


The one who fought Sturm. Too many Murrays about these days


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

widdy said:


> which ones martin,the ugly ginger with the beard who is,erm not that good but thinks he is ?


He's bald aint he.. lol.. The one who drew with Sturm.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

aye sorry,im thinking of someone else maybe.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> The result is in the British Forum.. Don't wanna say it incase they show it.. last minute tho.


Don't even know who he is fighting but I can guess the result.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Check hook bang on the chen!

Lovely shot by Etches


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

widdy said:


> aye sorry,im thinking of someone else maybe.


Joe Murray I think you're thinkin of.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

yup,thats the one,ginger beard and all.

bed time,hopefully the wife will be asleep now,she is reading that gray book or whatever it is,she be pouncing on me if im not carefull :0


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

widdy said:


> yup,thats the one,ginger beard and all.
> 
> bed time,hopefully the wife will be asleep now,she is reading that gray book or whatever it is,she be pouncing on me if im not carefull :0


:lol:


----------



## bris (Jun 11, 2012)

widdy said:


> just been on there rules,if its a tech draw,all bets are void


Unlucky dude, hate it when they stick things like that in the small print


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mrs hogging the telly. I'm like Colin Mk 2.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> @BoxingAnalyst your rbr on esb is shit. Just saying.


:lol: I know mate, only got like 10 pages..:conf


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> He thinks with us all gone, he will become the top poster on the Brit section at ESB... :deal


:****


----------

